# Any Birds?



## Schemy (Aug 5, 2004)

Just wondering if you boys are seeing many snows yet. I am trying to be patient, but that itch is starting to get the best of me. What is the weather outlook like, anyone calling for a cold front to push the birds south?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

End of the week it is going to be clear and REALLY cold lows in the upper teens.


----------



## go4thegusto (Sep 29, 2004)

I spoke to a business contact in Bottineau today and he said the birds have been pouring in the last few days. The flight is on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

It's just started Saturday night around the border and has been continuing.

I believe the full moon is tomorrow but will be coupled with rain that's supposed to continue until the end of the week. Hunting should be good, but I'm a bit nervous already about the field conditions.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Full moon fever on the 28th! The way I see it, we've only just begun!


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm starting to see more birds in my area as well which is a good sign. I'm going back to northwest ND this weekend and I might just time it perfectly!


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

GREAT when do u guys first snows will start showing up in iowa???


----------



## bear04 (Oct 5, 2004)

Snows will probably start showing up in Iowa around the time that they start leaving South Dakota.

___________________________________

GIT ER' DUN


----------



## Schemy (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks fellas. Can't wait till they get down to me in CO. Hope you guys have a great season, but leave some for me too.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

Is there any birds in the Carington area yet? Me and my dad are planning to head down there tomorrow. Any info will help


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Snows are trickling south. Some areas are holding huntable numbers away from the major refuges. I question field conditions for Saturday all over though.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

It is 11:17PM Thursday night and I had snows flying over Minot AFB about 5 minutes ago. Must be hard for them to see with this fog. Have a field lined up in the moring with a few. They seemed a bit skiddish but its better then sleeping in. Not sure if the field will be drive able or not. It will be a nice morning for a hike anyway.


----------

